# NOTD 7.1.11



## kayjay (Jul 1, 2011)

Ladies, I'm in love with this color...its Captivated by Cult Nails. I cant stop staring at my nails!


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 1, 2011)

That color is gorgeous!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 1, 2011)

Love coral!  Coral is so in this summer.  Good choice.  I'm still trying to find a good coral.  I think I need to take a trip to sally's and check out their China Glaze line.


----------



## kayjay (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I'm in love with coral everything this season...lol. @MakeupofDesire...my fav ChG coral is Coral Star. Here's a nail wheel with my coral polishes.






Cult Nails Captivated
NYC Classic Coral
NYC Times Square Tangerine
Zoya Elodie
Barielle Gotta Have Fate
Barielle Blossom
SH Insta-Dri Snappy Snorbet
Finger Paints Chroma Coral
Avon Speed Dry Mambo Melon
China Glaze Coral Star


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

That color *is* gorgeous! WOW!_ I must get some_. . .


----------



## kayjay (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Tangerine! Cult Nails is actually having a sale right now...all polishes are $7.40!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

Niiiice.

I dont  happen to like corals, but not by choice - they dont agree with my skin tone.

Question... why color wheels?  I noticed most of you do color wheels... is there a specific reason or is it mostly to coordinate colors with outfits/accessories/etc?

Dont mind me - just curious.


----------



## kayjay (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks DreamWarrior! I use the wheels to swatch all of my polishes by color family so that I don't buy too many shades that are similar. That way I know exactly what I have and I can make quick comparisons. I use these as opposed to the nail sticks because I can find them on the ground at Sallys and the storage is easy.


----------

